

Computers Make Strides in Recognizing Speech - babakian
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/25/science/25voice.html?hp=&pagewanted=all

======
Myrth
I can hear a faint "They took our jooobs!!"

~~~
exit
okay. what are we going to do when huge segments of society are automated out
of the labor market?

~~~
phunel
Russell's essay "In Praise of Idleness" might be a useful starting place for
reorienting values in this regard.

------
georgieporgie
"Engineers and researchers make strides in computers' ability to recognize
speech."

